

Whats up with the error "We've temporarily limited requests for old items" - codegeek

I really want to read through old articles but cannot do it.
======
saurik
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4250303>

------
raikia
#FirstWorldProblems

~~~
pdog
There's a lot of really good information in comments section of old Hacker
News items.

